# CA, NV, AZ - July 3 - 6 - 2 Bedroom



## Mak30 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi!

Looking for a 2 bedroom for the 4th. July 3rd to 6th. Please let me know what you have available. 

Looking for anywhere in CA, NV, AZ. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mak30 (Jun 12, 2015)

Still looking... anyone?


----------

